# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  اضحك مع برقو   . . .   معقول للدرجة دى   ياااااخى  خاف الله

## الصاااااقعة

*برقو: منحنا بعض اللاعبين اجازة من معسكر المنتخب كفرووتر/ الخرطوم/ برقو: منحنا اذونات لعدد من اللاعبين والمعسكر مكتمل حالياًأكد الدكتور حسن محمد عبدالله برقو رئيس لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية بالاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم SFA أنه تابع كل الترتيبات المتعلقة بمعسكر المنتخب الوطني الأول قبل عودته من خارج البلاد يوم الجمعة، مبيناً أنه صادق على منح اذونات لعدد من اللاعبين لاسباب متفاوتة غالبها اجتماعي وذلك تقديراً للظروف الخاصة بهم.
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*أذونات  يارااااجل  . .  اللاعب الوحيد المسجل غياب هو ابو عشرين (القديمة)
                        	*

----------


## قرشي عثمان

*منو يخاف الله برقو هههههههه
لا برقو ولا شداد ولا اَي عضو في الاتحاد ما بخافو الخالق ديل بدون ذمه بدون ضمير 
حسبنا الله ونعم والوكيل فيهم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ابو عشرين اجتماعياتو شنو طيب

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*هو قال منحنا أذونات لبعض اللاعبين وفى نفس الوقت قال أن العدد مكتمل وحاليا ٢٥ لاعب فى المعسكر كلام متناقض وفطير اظن ان موقف الهلال مهزوز فى قانونية تسجيل الثلاثى والدليل احتفاظهم لابوعشرين ومنعه من معسكر المنتخب ...نقطة اخيرة هل منح الاذونات من اختصاص  مدير المنتخبات طيب دور الإدارة الفنية والطاقم الإدارى شنو
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قلنا زمان انه اتحاد الكرة الظنطوري وكفى
*

----------

